# Does low fodmap elimination phase increase strong reactions to gut aggravating foods?



## Daria (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to following the low fodmap diet, 2 weeks into elimination phase. Overall the low fodmap diet is helping my IBS symptoms, which I'm really happy with. However I'm finding that my reactions to foods/drinks aggravating my gut have increased. I've been really unwell twice this week after sesame oil and red wine (which I'm now avoiding). Is this normal and expected when you're following fodmap?

Thanks


----------

